# Pressure Dropped in Sealed Central Heating System



## Sylvester3 (7 Sep 2009)

Hi All, 

I'm having a spot of bother with a Vokera Mynute 16e sealed central heating system. I removed a radiator during decorating and lost quite a lot of water from the system due to a valve that wouldn't shut properly - though I eventually managed to shut it off. 

When I turned the CHS back on, I noticed the pressure had dropped to a paltry 0.6 bar, presumably due to the loss of water. The house has three floors, but only the first two floors have heating at the moment.

I have gone through my instructions and there is definitely no filling loop as advised by the installation instructions. I have looked all over the house and have found in the hot press on the third floor three red valves with no obvious function and the sole drain cock in the house - there is nothing on the ground floor where the boiler is, except the gas shut-off and an overflow release (which will dump boiling steam/water into the base of the cupboard, seemingly). I contacted the builders who helpfully told me that they used subcontractors for the heating systems, oh and the sc have gone out of business taking any schematics with them, seemingly.

Just for laughs I have opened all three red handled valves, but nothing obvious happened and the pressure didn't rise in the boiler, so I don't think they are involved.

So does anyone have any advice? I want to try and resolve this myself, but I will seek professional help if I have to. Should I just connect a hosepipe to a radiator, throw in some inhibitor, watch the dial and hope for the best?


----------



## DavyJones (7 Sep 2009)

no, you should have a filling loop. It is a silver fexli pipe. It could be under boiler or in hot press. Turn this on and watch the pressure rise. Besure and turn it off.


----------



## Sylvester3 (7 Sep 2009)

DavyJones said:


> no, you should have a filling loop. It is a silver fexli pipe. It could be under boiler or in hot press. Turn this on and watch the pressure rise. Besure and turn it off.




Thank you for your advice, but I definitely don't have a filling loop though I know I should do according to the installation instructions. There are no valves or hoses in the storage cabinet where the boiler is housed. In the hot press there are three red handled valves - two above the hot tank on pipes leading up into the loft and one level with the base of the tank leading under the floor. There is a also a drain cock. It is definitely a sealed combi boiler, but it doesn't seem to have been fitted as specified by the manufacturer.


----------



## bren1916 (7 Sep 2009)

Try the attic space close to the water tank...


----------



## davidoco (7 Sep 2009)

two thirds down the page you will find a picture of what you may have.  It's the black capped thing a ma jig your looking for.

[broken link removed]

or do you notice one of these non return valves (brass near bottom of page) on any of the pipes (usually a 1/2" pipe)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sylvester3 (7 Sep 2009)

davidoco said:


> two thirds down the page you will find a picture of what you may have.  It's the black capped thing a ma jig your looking for.
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> ...




Hi Davidoco, thank you for trying to help me. I have checked around the boiler, in the hot press and in the loft and I cannot see anything that looks like those items. I might take a picture of what I'm dealing with and post a link from here to imageshack if there are no objections to that?


----------



## DGOBS (7 Sep 2009)

It was originally filled from somewhere, your just missing it.
Possible the filling loop was removed after filling.

Which boiler model is it? if its a combi, some have the filling loop as
an integral part of the boiler.


----------

